# Burstner, Leisure Batteries



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, when L Batteries go down to abit below 13.0 I can understand nothing work. But I connectted to 230v yesterday & expected "action" more or less right away, got nothing. So today with L Battery showing 13.8+ stillno action ? any ideas? Happened once before & it strangely "rectified" itself. Fairly new to this game so could be missing something simple ! Brian


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Your Leisure battery when fully charged will only be around 12.9 volts or a little less depending on age and condition. The voltage reading will be higher whilst charging or for some time after but this is just 'surface charge'.

Your leisure battery should work most things until it reaches just below 12 volts and for some things even lower.

I have to assume that you have turned on all the relevant 12v switches?

JohnW


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

Just checked, LBattery showing 14.1V and while connectted to 230v, Current 3.2A.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't understand what you mean by "no action", especially when you are consuming 3.2 Amps.

Perhaps some more information or context might help. 

Dave


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, not Consuming... The Leisure Battery is being charged at 3.2 A coming in


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Okaayy, and what do you mean by no action?

Absolutely nothing electrical works in your van? Evertyhing that works on mains does but nothing at all works on 12V? But the control box is on for you to get a 3.2 charging current? Have you done anything since the last time the van worked perfectly? What switches have you looked for?

Give us something to go on 

Dave


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

have you swiched off the 12volt on the control panal. and have you joined the owners club who have a very good tec/officer.go to 
WWW.burstnerclub.org.uk regards maurice


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Okaayy, and what do you mean by no action?
> 
> Absolutely nothing electrical works in your van? Evertyhing that works on mains does but nothing at all works on 12V? But the control box is on for you to get a 3.2 charging current? Have you done anything since the last time the van worked perfectly? What switches have you looked for?
> 
> ...


 Sorry, Dave , by "no action" I mean nothing electrical worked, whether with 230v plugged in or disconnected . The L Batteries show as aving plenty of juice ... I suspect it must be where the power leaves the L Batteries ?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

BHappy said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Okaayy, and what do you mean by no action?
> ...


Hi

Have you checked the inline fuse at the battery terminal, not sure of the circuit but it may be a starting point, also have you checked the tightness of the LB terminals, better still remove,clean terminals with a pot scourer and refit with a little smear of vaseline to help protect from oxidisation.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"The L Batteries show as aving plenty of juice ... I suspect it must be where the power leaves the L Batteries ?"

So what powers the measurement that shows they have plenty of juice? And what about answers to the other questions? Have you checked the 12V circuit breakers?

Dave


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> "The L Batteries show as aving plenty of juice ... I suspect it must be where the power leaves the L Batteries ?"
> 
> So what powers the measurement that shows they have plenty of juice? And what about answers to the other questions? Have you checked the 12V circuit breakers?
> 
> Dave


 Dave, you were spoy on.... it had to be where the juice left the L B. So, checked this area. There is a big 50 A fuse & a small 2A. Checked both & they were intact ... BUT wait for it, when I replaced them an internal light came on & the everything is honky dory again. On reflection, when I had the same probs once before, it was day time.. I checked both these fuses & found them ok. Drove off( I had to , we were obstructing someone) & when we stopped , everything was working.... I reckon the Fuse (50A ) is loose or or , but thats where the prob is ... Tkks a mil for your interest & help... if in S Spain give me a shout. Brian


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

ICDSUN said:


> BHappy said:
> 
> 
> > DABurleigh said:
> ...


When you get a chance remove the fuses again and clean up the blades on them, they can also oxidise and loose contact, might help prevent a recurrence


----------

